# Why so many main Salmon cancellations?



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

That is interesting and I am not sure why so many popped up the last month of the high-use lottery season. Really wanted to comment to add that you need to double that flow as both the MF and the Main are flowing at 1,200 cfs near Shoup so you will see between 2,400 to 4,200 cfs between the launch and takeout.

Edit: There was a fire by China Bar but it has not produced smoke since the end of July. 

Phillip


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

we just took off the main on Thursday morning. the flow is low, but everything is runable, no fire activity on the river. the yellow jackets aren't too bad, but I did get stung 3 times.
the last couple of days on the river are really slow, and an afternoon wind picked up to make rowing a bit of work, but if you leave camp early enough in the morning it shouldn't be a problem. was a great trip.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

There are always cancellations. It's nothing new. People apply and get a permit, then they can't get time off or get their group together. Cancellations are the way my friends and I have been running the Main Salmon every summer for the last 12 years. I don't think there's anything unusual going on this summer, other than a low water year that may be scaring off people who are not familiar with the Main Salmon. It's never too low. We'll be on it in mid September.


----------

